# Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!



## wolkenkrieger (19. Dezember 2011)

Soviel zu dem Thema: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/av-...2-2011-stattgefundenen-mitgliederversammlung/

Und nein, es ist nicht mein Verein!

*Ich empfehle einigen Personen hier, sich dringend darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob man noch weiterhin mit der pauschalen Keule austeilen will!*


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

zu deinem anliegen hast du ja 'nen treffenden thementitel gewählt:
_"                 Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!"_

immer lustig, wenn man sich eines blöd-zeitungsniveaus bedient, um anderen ebensolches anzuhängen.

aber der bericht klingt nach konstruktiver zusammenarbeit.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Wer den mitschwingenden Sarkasmus nicht erkennt, sollte zum Optiker gehen!

Und ja, der Bericht klingt nach vielem - vor allem danach, dass in Brandenburg eben nicht nur Verräterpack unterwegs ist, sondern man durchaus in der Lage ist, die Dinge in die Hand zu nehmen und im Sinne der Anglerschaft zu handeln.

Nur hängt man das eben nicht an die große Glocke, sondern schafft viel lieber Fakten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Soviel zu dem Thema: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/av-...2-2011-stattgefundenen-mitgliederversammlung/
> 
> Und nein, es ist nicht mein Verein!
> 
> *Ich empfehle einigen Personen hier, sich dringend darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob man noch weiterhin mit der pauschalen Keule austeilen will!*




Tolle Aktion. #6

Und die Keule gbt es so lange, bis auch der letzte begriffen hat dass es keine Übernahme des DAV geben darf, sondern eine faire Fusion der beiden Dachverbände zum Vorteil aller Angler. 

Wenn das klappt, lass ich mich auch gerne als Hetzer und Pauschalisierer beschimpfen. Selbst von denen, die erst durch uns wach und aktiv geworden sind. Macht nix.


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

wer meine anmerkung versteht, sollte starckdeutsch der redaktion in zukunft nachsichtiger betrachten...:g


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Faszinierend wie Du jeden der seinem Ärger verbal Luft verschafft oder provokant formulierte Überschriften erstellt in die Schublade "Stammtischparolenschreiber und Bildzeitungs-Leser" steckst und Dir dazu passende Threads heraussuchst.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Nee, nee ... ich muss den Jose da mal in Schutz nehmen. Sein Einwand ist schon berechtigt.

Einzig der Hintergedanke zur Nutzung des Starkdeutsch ist ein anderer gewesen.

Es macht einen Unterschied, ob man pauschal diffamiert oder sarkastisch darauf reagiert.

Das soll jetzt aber nicht Thema des Threats sein - viel wichtiger ist die Erkenntnis, dass es eben doch noch Funktionäre mit Rückgrat gibt - auch in Brandenburg.

Nur weil die nicht mit ihren Bemühungen im AB hausieren gehen, heißt das eben noch lange nicht, dass man sie pauschal aburteilen darf. Genausowenig, wie man Aktivisten als Überläufer betiteln sollte, nur weil die ihre Bemühungen auch erstmal hinter verschlossenen Türen angehen und eben nicht mit Unausgegorenem in der Hand an die Tür der AB-Redaktion klopfen.


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Faszinierend wie Du jeden der seinem Ärger verbal Luft verschafft oder provokant formulierte Überschriften erstellt in die Schublade "Stammtischparolenschreiber und Bildzeitungs-Leser" steckst und Dir dazu passende Threads heraussuchst.



und da ist er wieder, der "schnapp-den-Jose-reflex".

'jeden', 'immer' - die keulen unfruchtbarer diskussionen.

@wolkenkrieger, danke. ja, wir sollten weniger starckdeutsch versuchen. alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Tja wolkenkrieger, leider muss ich bei meiner Einschätzung/Pauchalisierung  bleiben, dass alle Landesverbandsfunktionäre in Brandenburg Verräter sind.

Jedenfalls dann, wenn die Veröffentlichung so auf der Seite stimmt.



> Der AV Petrijünger Falkensee e.V. hat auf seiner Jahreshauptversammlung, welche am 17.12.2011 stattgefunden hat, den einstimmigen Beschluss gefasst, den Kreisanglerverband Nauen e.V. damit zu beauftragen, nachstehenden Antrag auf der im April 2012 stattfindenden Jahreshauptversammlung des Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. zur Abstimmung zu bringen.



Denn es waren ja nicht die Funktionäre des Landeverbandes, die das in die Wege leiteten, es war ein Angelverein, der damit die Funktionäre im Landesverband zum Jagen tragen muss (da die selber eben nicht in die Gänge kommen), um wenigstens zu versuchen, größeren Schaden von den Anglern abzuwenden.

Kein einziger Landesverbandsfunktionär, Präsident, Beisitzer oder Geschäftsführer des Landesverbandes Brandenburg hat sich bis dato auch von der Aussage distanziert, dass es nicht mehr sinnvoll sei im DAV zu bleiben, wenn 2012 keine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF erfolgen würde.

Da dies aber auch weder mit den KAVen, den Vereinen oder gar den Anglern vorher diskutiert oder abgesprochen wurde, ist das in meinen Augen ein zumindest sehr eigenmächtiges Handeln, zumal die DAV-Mitgliedschaft ja in der Satzung festgeschrieben ist - oder eben Verrat an den Interessen der Brandenburger Angler und des Brandenburger Verbandes, da eine solche Aussage, welche in der Konsequenz eine Satzungsänderung nötig machen würde, ja zumindest vorher diskutiert und abgestimmt gehört.  

So sieht es schlicht danach aus, als ob es im Brandenburger Landesverband - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - Interessen gibt, die Verhandlungen des DAV-Bund mit dem VDSF so zu hintertreiben, dass dem DAV-Bund nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als die vom VDSF und der Initiative Pro DAFV vorgelegten Bedingungen zu akzeptieren - und das nenne ich auch Verrat am eigenen Bundesverband.

*Umso lobenswerter ist es, dass sich die Vereine und Angler an der Basis immerhin nun anfangen zu wehren - und das auch mit Anträgen!!!*​
Und das obwohl die Funktionäre im Landesverband dazu immer noch schweigen und es zu ihrem Verrat noch keinerlei öffentliche Äußerung nach meiner Kenntnis gab.

Meinen allergrößten Respekt für den AV Petrijünger Falkensee e.V., in dem sich scheinbar verantwortungsvolle Leute befinden, welche sich nicht mehr einfach von ihrem Landesverband am Ring durch die Manege ziehen lassen wollen, sondern die nun selber tätig werden, *um im Sinne der Angler diese ja von ihrem eigenen Landesverband mitgeplante Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF zu verhindern und wenigstens eine Satzung zu bekommen, welche dann auch Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte enthält*!

*Meinen allergrößten Respekt für den AV Petrijünger Falkensee e.V.​*
Man kann nur hoffen, dass in Brandenburg immer mehr Angler aufwachen und über ihre Vereine den Landesverbandsfunktionären genügend Druck machen, dass auch diese irgendwann mal sehen, dass ihr verräterischer Plan nicht so einfach aufgeht!!

Da wäre es dann auch schön, wenn sie in ihren Anträge Bezug nehmen würden auf den vom Präsidium angedrohten Austritt aus dem DAV und dies mittels Antrag verhindern würden. 

Auch und gerade um den verräterischen Landesverbandsfunktionären zu zeigen, dass sie nicht einfach alles so durchprügeln können, wie die sich das vorstellen.

*Dass nach so langer Zeit endlich auch konkret mittels Anträgen etwas von der Basis ausgeht, ist mehr als erfreulich und macht hoffentlich Schule!!*

Nachdem als erstes bereits im Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt der vorliegende Satzungsentwurf auf Drängen der Basis abgelehnt wurde, rührt sich also nun auch in Brandenburg der Widerstand!

*Sehr gut!!!!!!*

Es besteht also wenigstens noch etwas Hoffnung, dass sich nicht alle DAV-Angler von ihren Verbandsfunktionären wie Lämmer zur VDSF-Schlachtbank führen lassen!

Und wenn sich das nun noch Verbandsfunktionäre zu eigen machen und auch öffentlich vertreten würden, wäre man noch ein Stück weiter!

*Und keinen Brandenburger Landesverbandsfunktionär, der sich öffentlich distanzieren würde von diesem nicht abgesprochenen, aber veröffentlichten Ziel, nach scheitern einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF 2012 satzungswidrig aus dem DAV auszutreten, könnte man noch Verräter nennen - alle anderen schon!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

PS:
Im Unterschied zu den Brandenburger Verrätern (damit sind die Landesverbandfunktionäre gemeint!) zum Austritt aus dem DAV haben ja sowohl Bayern wie auch der TLAV in Thüringen einen gültigen Beschluss der Hauptversammlung zum Austritt aus dem VDSF, wenn 2012 kein einheitlicher Verband kommt..

Ich kann ja auch gut verstehen, dass man aus dem VDSF raus will - Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Mehrheit der im Brandenburger DAV-Verband organisierten Angler wirklich aus dem DAV austreten wollen, dann entweder zum VDSF übertreten oder mit den restriktiven VDSF-Bayern und den Thüringern zusammen einen neuen Bundesverband machen will..


----------



## ivo (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Der LAVB diktiert dem DAV die Marschrichtung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das mag in Brb gut ankommen, andere finden dies weniger erfreulich.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

[IRONIE]

Ivo, mal ganz schnippisch könnte ich jetzt sagen: wer die Kapelle bezahlt, entscheidet auch, welche Musik gespielt wird.

[/IRONIE]

Wenn dem aber wirklich so wäre (die Brandenburger werden schon ihren Einfluß nutzen - was ich aber auch vollkommen legitim finde) - also in dem Ausmaße, dann frage ich mich, warum nicht auch in den anderen DAV-Ländern solche Bedingungen herrschen, wie hier in Brb?!

Du kannst mal davon ausgehen, dass solch ein Landesverband wie ein Wirtschaftunternehmen geführt werden muss - hier geht es um Summen, die man mal eben nicht mit dem Taschenrechner verwaltet. Und wir brauchen uns auch nichts vormachen: der DAV lebt unter anderem von den Geldern, die jährlich aus Brandenburg fließen - und zwar hauptsächlich von diesen Geldern.

Und auch die anderen Fondteilnehmer leben mehr oder weniger vom Goodwill der Brandenburger. Die stellen nämlich den mit Abstand größten Teil des Gewässerfonds zur Verfügung - und zwar für einen Appel und ein Ei, wie man hier in Brb zu sagen pflegt - und das ganze ohne eine entsprechend adäquate Gegeleistung zu erhalten (die Austauschkarten für die kleineren Fondteilnehmer müssten eigentlich deutlich teurer sein, wenn man das mal realistisch betrachtet).

Und der LAVB ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein, will ich mal anmerken.

Und über den Satz 



> Stillstand seit Markstein ist die Realität.


sollten sich zumindest Eingeweihte mal ernsthaft Gedanken machen. Ich habs in einem anderen Forum kürzlich geschrieben: der LAVB ist stark genug, auch ohne einen Dachverband seine Arbeit zu machen. Sowohl finanziell (was sich beim Wegfall der "Zwangsabgabe" sogar noch drastisch erhöhen würde), als auch politisch. Schließlich hat man in Brandenburg vieles von dem verwirklicht und etabliert, was in anderen Bundesländern - auch in den Gebieten des restlichen DAV - bisher nicht oder nicht in dem Umfang möglich ist. Und das, obwohl insbesondere die grüne Politik in Brb ziemlich kräftig am Armdrücken ist.

Der DAV als Dachverband hat an diesen Errungenschaften herzlich wenig Anteil. So deutlich muss man das mal sagen. Nichts von dem, was wir DAVler gemeinhin hoch halten, hat ursächlich mit dem DAV zu tun. Das sind alles Dinge, die die Landesverbände entweder allein in ihrem Bundesland oder aber gemeinsam in Form von Verträgen (aka Gewässerfond) geschaffen haben.

Von dem DAV, der zu DDR-Zeiten die Geschicke der ostdeutschen Angler gleitete hat, ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben. Leider, muss man fast sagen.

Selbst das DAV-Lieblingspferd Castingsport wird nicht wirklich vom DAV gefördert. Wenn eine Jana Maisel den Landesverband wechseln muss, weil ihr Heimatverband sie nicht mehr ausreichend unterstützen kann, dann muss die Frage gestattet sein, was der DAV da treibt, wenn selbst solch eine Spitzenathletin nach Unterstützung suchen muss.

Mit zwei, drei Jugendanglecamps, die zudem auch noch von Sponsoren finanziert werden, ist es nicht getan. Und die tollen Arlinghaus-Studien haben bisher auch nicht wirklich den bahnbrechenden Ruck in der deutschen Anglerlandschaft gebracht.

Man sollte mal die Brille der Verklärtheit abnehmen und sich die nackten Tatsachen mal ansehen - da wird selbst so ein Träumer, wie ich einer bin, nachdenklich.


----------



## BRB (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Die deutsche Einheit wird erst vollkommen sein, wenn der letzte blöde Ossi aus den Grundbüchern gestrichen ist.
Ich find ´s Schexxe, aber die Kohle wird gewinnen, glaubt mir!
Und so, wie in MeckPomm kaum einer weiß, das er nicht mehr DAV-Mitglied ist, wird es in Brandenburg auch passieren. Klammheimlich und feige...
Gruß-BRB


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ....wer die Kapelle bezahlt, entscheidet auch, welche Musik gespielt wird.



Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das Ihr Wendehälse, die ihr dann als Blockflöten im Orchester des "neuen" Verbandes in der dritten Reihe sitzt, auch brav die Musik spielt die Euch und uns allen unsere neuen Herren bezahlen. |rolleyes


----------



## ivo (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Ich finds echt lustig, wenn sich Brb´ler übern DAV beschweren. Einerseits sagen sie, wir bestimmen die Musik, sind aber gleichzeitig mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden. Der Herr M. macht doch alles was "Ihr" wollt. Also beschwert euch nicht. Und die Aktion pro neuer Verband ist schlicht eine Erpressung der Landesverbände. Damit wurden diese zum Mitmachen genötigt. 

Mich interessiert immer noch, was die Teilnehmer auf dem Fischereitag bekommen haben für ihre Zustimmung. Solch ein Richtungswechsel kann ja nicht von ungefähr kommen.

Auch würde mich interessieren, was sich der LAVB vom VDSF verspricht. Seiner innerverbandlichen Probleme wird er damit nicht wirklich lösen. So was in der Art haben andere auch schon probiert und sind untergegangen. 


So, und der neue Verband ist ja auch keine Verbesserung. Es wird sich nichts ändern! Und wenn ich schon lese "Angelpolitische Grundsätze kann man nach der Fusion definieren" oder "es können schnell Funktionäre installiert werden die die Belange vertreten". Da träumen ganze Funktionärsriegen von etwas das es schlicht nicht geben wird. Wie sollen den die Grundsätze aussehen? So wie die Mehrheiten sind? Ala VDSF, Angeln kann auch verboten werden? Und welche Funktionäre sollen das sein? Herr Braun, der eher Fischer vertritt? Oder Herren aus B-W, die mit verboten nur so um sich werfen?



Edit: Den Threadtitel lehne ich ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Ivo, mal ganz schnippisch könnte ich jetzt sagen: wer die Kapelle bezahlt, entscheidet auch, welche Musik gespielt wird.


Das wäre ja mal was ganz Neues - den bezahlen tun die ganze Chose eben nicht die Herren und Damen Funktionäre!

Sondern den Anglern wird zwangsweise über ihre Vereine das Geld dafür abgezockt!

Und die hatten bisher noch in keinem Verband etwas zu melden.

Denn weder wurden die Angler über diese Vorhaben der Brandenburger Verräterfunktionäre informiert, geschweige denn wurde mit denen über einen Verbandswechsel diskutiert oder gar abgestimmt..



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Und der LAVB ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein, will ich mal anmerken.


Scheint so, jedenfalls nach Deinen Worten. Und scheint auch so, als ob man bei der Einstellung auch über den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit nachdenken sollte.



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> der LAVB ist stark genug, auch ohne einen Dachverband seine Arbeit zu machen. Sowohl finanziell (was sich beim Wegfall der "Zwangsabgabe" sogar noch drastisch erhöhen würde), als auch politisch.


Diese Einstellung ist so brüllend dumm, dass mich wenig wundert, wenn viele Landesverbandsfunktionäre (beileibe nicht nur in Brandenburg, auch und gerade in Bayern, leider aber auch in praktisch allen Landesverbänden in DAV wie VDSF) so denken.

Wer nicht als starker Bundesverbanmd in Brüssel oder Berlin anglerfreindliche Restriktionen verhindern kann, kann das auch nicht in den Ländern, wenn die das dann von der Bundesregierung vorgegeben umsetzen müssen - auch nicht mit dem stärksten Landesverband... Und dazu MUSS natürlich vorher erstmal definiert sein, was verhindert werden soll. Nur dann kann das auch einen starken Verband geben. 

Sonst gehts weiter wie bisher,.schwache Bundes- und unfähige Landesverbände, was politische und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angeht - nur im Kohle abzocken sind sie wirklich gut......



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Von dem DAV, der zu DDR-Zeiten die Geschicke der ostdeutschen Angler gleitete hat, ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben. Leider, muss man fast sagen.


Da stimmt leider, wie man am besten auch am Beispiel der Brandenburger Verräterfunktionäre sieht..



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst das DAV-Lieblingspferd Castingsport wird nicht wirklich vom DAV gefördert. Wenn eine Jana Maisel den Landesverband wechseln muss, weil ihr Heimatverband sie nicht mehr ausreichend unterstützen kann, dann muss die Frage gestattet sein, was der DAV da treibt, wenn selbst solch eine Spitzenathletin nach Unterstützung suchen muss.


Mit Casting konnte in der DDR ggut Medaillen gesammelt werden, was daher da wohl auch politisch unterstützt wurde.

Im VDSF ist Casting der Ersatz für all die weggebrochenen Wertungsfischen..

Was Casting beim Angeln zu suchen hat, hat sich mir noch nie erschlossen - nur weil einer Auto fährt, muss er auch nicht den Formel1-Zirkus bezahlen.

Und wenn ich sehe, wie wenig prozentual Caster unter den Anglern vorhanden sind und wie viel Geld prozentual in VDSF wie DAV fürs Casting als Ersatzangeln ausgegeben wurde, kann man da wohl kaum von Verhältnismäßigkeit oder gar einem Verhältnis zu Gunstenm der Angler sprechen.

Casting ist doch in meinen Augen wie Gummipuppen vögeln oder alkoholfreies Bier -  wers baucht und bezahlen will..........



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Und die tollen Arlinghaus-Studien haben bisher auch nicht wirklich den bahnbrechenden Ruck in der deutschen Anglerlandschaft gebracht.


Wie auch???
Da der VDSF, von dem sich der DAV ja übernehmen lassen will, diese Studien nicht nur ignoriert sondern aktiv bekämpft - auch wieder das beste Beispiel für die Kurzsichtigkeit ALLER DAVler, welche sich vom VDSF wie aktuell geplant, übernehmen lassen wollen. Da können anglerfreundliche Studien natürlich dann keinen Durchbruch erzielen......

Anstatt auch nur wenigstens darauf zu drängen, dass die vom DAV-Präsidenten öffentlich gegebenen Versprechen (Fusion nur auf Augenhöhe, nur ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolöitischer Punkte) auch eingehalten werden.

Gut nur, dass nachher nicht wie früher jemand sagen kann, er hätte sich das vor der Übernahme anders vorgestellt oder hätte das alles nicht gewusst............


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



ivo schrieb:


> Der Herr M. macht doch alles was "Ihr" wollt.



Nochmal Ivo: wenn das so wäre ... warum gelten dann nicht im gesamten DAV-Land die selben Grundsätze und Regeln, wie in Brb?

Das der LAVB durchaus daran interessiert ist, dass das Angeln möglichst liberal und bürokratiefrei durchzuführen ist, sieht man wohl sehr deutlich an den Bemühungen hier in Brb.

Und jetzt frage ich dich nochmal: warum setzt der allmächtige, DAV-lenkende LAVB solche Regelungen und Freizügigkeiten nicht auch in Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt oder Thüringen durch? Warum nicht?

Entweder er ist doch nicht so allmächtig, wie du das hier postulierst ODER die Landesverbände sind doch eigenständiger, als es manche hier glauben wollen.

Es läuft nicht alles perfekt beim LAVB - insbesondere die Infopolitik ist unter aller Sau. Und genau deswegen regen sich die Angler. Aber wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind, gibt es sonst nichts, woran ein Brandenburger Angler etwas rumzumäkeln hätte.

Und Thomas, die Weisungen aus Brüssel sind doch nicht so schlimm. WRR, FFH und Aalverordnung ... so schlimm ist das mit dem Naturschutz doch nicht. Hat Ralle mir doch vor den Kopf geknallt. Alles nur Funktionärsgeschwätzt. Warum sollte man dann schon in Brüssel dagegen angehen müssen, wenn das in den Ländern doch eigentlich gar keine so große Rolle spielt?

Als ich vor wenigen Wochen genau diese Problematiken angesprochen habe und festgestellt habe, dass die wenigsten von uns Anglern mit solchen Begriffen etwas anfangen können, geschweige denn wissen, welche Auswirkungen diese Richtlinien und Verordnungen auf unser Anglerleben haben - und ich nehme mich da ganz bewußt nicht aus - die Verbandsführungen aber sehrwohl um die Bedeutung wissen und möglicherweise deswegen bestimmte Entscheidungen treffen (müssen), ohne vorher erst ewig rumzulamentieren ... hat mir Ralle genau diese "Erkenntnis" als Funktionärsgeschwätz vor den Latz geknallt. Nun sollen aber genau diese "Funktionärsschwätzereien" Anlass dafür sein, dass es eben doch nicht ohne einen Dachverband geht? Verstehe ich nicht!

Um es mal deutlich zu machen: natürlich brauchen wir in Brüssel und Berlin eine starke Vetretung unserer Interessen. Nämlich genau deswegen, weil die o.g. Auswirkungen eben KEIN Funktionärsgeschwätzt sind, sondern bittere (politische) Realität. Und genau deswegen MÜSSEN Entscheidungen getroffen werden - auch wenn sie unpopulär sind und auch, ohne die breite Masse um Rat zu fragen - die breite Masse nämlich (also auch du und ich) hat i.d.R. gar keinen Plan von diesen Dingen.

In Brüssel und Berlin wird nicht über ein Nachtangelverbot zu Rate gesessen und auch der Setzkescher ist dort kein Thema - da sind ganz andere Dinge interessant: Rückbau (Renaturierung) von Fließstrecken beispielsweise und Zuführung dieser an den Naturschutz ... mit massiven Einschränkungen bei der Freizeitnutzung incl. dem Angeln. Dort werden ganze Gebiete zu FFH-Regionen und Nationalparks erklärt (ich sage nur Nationalpark Unteres Odertal) - incl. der Einschränkungen für uns Angler (direkte und indirekte). Dort werden Fangquoten festgelegt ... und das mit Recht! Es werden Millionengelder von Brüssel bereit gestellt, damit der Europäische Aal zumindest nicht ganz ausstirbt - und man bügelt eine Fangquote drüber weg ... weil sonst diese immensen finanziellen Aufwendungen für den A*sch wären (ob das in Anbetracht des Glasaalfanges an den Küsten Sinn macht, sei mal dahin gestellt - aber das sind die Probleme, mit denen die Anglerverbände hier im Inland zu kämpfen haben).


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Nachtrag:

Hier kann man mal ansatzweise sehen, wie "banal" solche Richtlinien aus Brüssel sind - am Beispiel der "Verwaltungsvorschrift [..] insbesondere zur Verträglichkeitsprüfung nach der FFH-Richtlinie" - und nur des Brandeburgischen Interessengebietes: http://www.mugv.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2318/ffh_verw.pdf

Hier geht es auch darum, ob und wie an solche einem Gewässer noch geangelt werden darf.

Und ich will keine Entscheidung treffen müssen, die sich mit diesem Thema befasst!

Und mal nebenbei: allein in Brandenburg gibt es mitlerweile beinahe 700 solcher gebiete. Nicht alle anglerisch interessant (weil ohne Wasser) aber ein ganz überwiegender Teil davon schon.

Auch interessant: http://www.mugv.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php/5lbm1.c.182579.de

Mal lesen (aus Sicht eines Anglers) und sich vorstellen, man müsste sich mit "diesen Leuten" an einen Tisch setzen und um die anglerischen Interessen streiten.

Und wer meint, dass das länderspezifische Dinge sind: 



> *Gewässerrandstreifenprojekt und Wassersport*
> *Die beiden Agrar- und Umweltministerien in Potsdam und Magdeburg*  arbeiten zur Zeit intensiv mit den *Landkreisen Stendal und Havelland* an  der Vorbereitung eines Gewässerrandstreifenprojekts Untere Havel. *Dabei  geht es zum einen um die Renaturierung von Gewässerabschnitten.*  Berücksichtigt werden sollen die Interessen der Fischer und Angler. Die  Havel hat als Fischwanderweg eine erhebliche Bedeutung für das gesamte  Einzugsgebiet. Darum steht die Schaffung der Durchgängigkeit im  Vordergrund.


Quelle: http://www.mugv.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php/5lbm1.c.151224.de


Und bei all diesen Geschichten wollen wir als kleine Angler mitreden und in die notwendige Entscheidungsfindung eingreifen? Lächerlich!

Und um dem mal vorweg zu greifen: ja, solche Dinge haben auch einen Einfluß auf die Fusionsüberlegungen. Es geht nämlich um die anglerische Zukunft in Deutschland. Und hier sind Interessen abzuwägen - nicht nur die der Angler, sondern aller Interessengruppen. Da machen Forderungen wie "Zugang zu den Gewässern, wie jeder andere Bürger auch" natürlich aus anglerischer Sicht prima Sinn. Sie sind herrlich plakativ - aber leider auch nur das. Man gewährt dem Angler in diesen Gebieten gern den Zugang, wie jedem anderen Bürger auch: auf ausgewiesenen Pfaden ... schön 10m weit weg vom geschützten Uferbereich ...

Und wenn man sich mal vor Augen hält, dass solche Regelungen und Anforderungen ganz speziell im Landesrecht (und bishweilen auch ganz gravierend unterschiedlich) umgesetzt sind ... erkennt man, wie sinnbefreit die Forderungen sind, der Bundesverband möge auf einheitliche anglerische Regelungen hinwirken. Noch sinnbefreiter ist, solche Forderungen in einer Satzung festschreiben zu wollen. Der Bundesverband kann sicher vieles - spätestens hier jedoch sind seinen Bemühungen unüberwindbare Grenzen gesetzt. Ein Land Brandenburg würde dem Verband was husten, wenn der an den hier geltenden Regelungen rummäkeln würde. Und die anderen Länder mit Sicherheit auch.

Fazit (erneut): in die Überlegungen zur Fusion spielen Fakten mit rein, von denen der normale Angler nicht einmal den Hauch einer Idee hat. Nun aber zu fordern, man möge dem kleinen Angler das Wissen vermitteln, dass er benötigt, um sich wirklich umfassend zum Thema Fusion und die Hintergrundnotwendigkeiten eine Meinung zu bilden, ist mehr als blauäugig. Hier spielen nicht sleten jahrzehntelange Erfahrung eine gewichtige Rolle.

Wenn also Entscheidungen getroffen werde, ohne den kleinen Angler davon in Kenntnis zu setzen oder ihn gar im Vorfeld um seine Meinung zu bitten, dann ganz sicher auch deswegen, weil diese Entscheidungen getroffen werden MÜSSEN - und zwar auf Grundlage eben des Wissens um die Zusammenhänge, das der kleine Angler in aller Regel NICHT hat.

Man mag gerne am Vorgehen kritisieren - das tue ich auch und werde diesbezüglich auch aktiv bzw. bin es längst geworden - aber man muss auch den Blick über den Tellerrand schweifen lassen und erkennen, dass auch ein Anglerverband gewissen Zwängen unterlegen ist, deren Auswirkungen man nicht so ohne weiteres überblickt.


----------



## Stralsund (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

*Fake! Es gibt gar keine Verwarnungen!
:q

*Verschiebt das ganze doch mal in die passendere Diskussion. Das ist OT und hat doch schon lange nichts mehr mit Brandenburger Funktionären zu tun.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



> Verschiebt das ganze doch mal in die passendere Diskussion. Das ist OT und hat doch schon lange nichts mehr mit Brandenburger Funktionären zu tun.


Stimmt vollkommen, danke fürs aufpassen und verschoben..


----------



## grünspan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*

Hallo Thomas


     Ist das deine ehrliche Meinung?|kopfkrat


> Es geht doch!
> 
> 
> Die Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen dank       guter       Lobbyarbeit der Sportfischerverbände ist tatsächlich möglich!!
> ...



Ich begrüße geradezu, wie aufmerksam du bist       und dann ja       auch mit Lob an andere Verbände nicht sparen wirst.




> Achja, SORRY!!
> Nicht in Deutschland - das war in den       Niederlanden.........
> Upps!



Ach ja, sorry!!
     Im „deutschen Bundesland“ Brandenburg längst       gängige       Praxis!!!
     Nix Nachtangelverbot.
     Kein Wurmverbot (abgesehen von Salmoniden       Strecken,       verständlich)!!!
     Angeln mit zurücksetzen!!!
     Kein Kunstköderverbot auch bei Schonzeit von       Hecht und       Zander!!!
     Waller können gefangen, entnommen und       zurückgesetzt werden (wenn       aus Hegegründen keine Entnahmepflicht besteht)!!!
     Und, und, und…..!!!|bigeyes




> Es ist doch klasse zu sehen, was in der Praxis       alles       erreicht werden kann mit guter Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit!!!!




     Stimmt, siehe Land Brandenburg und       Landesanglerverband       Brandenburg!!!
     Das mussten wir uns nicht einmal in Holland       abschauen. Schon       lange gängige Praxis.#h
     Bei deiner Euphorie und den Lobesbekundungen zu       den Erleichterungen       in Holland wäre ein dickes Lob in Richtung Brandenburg,       Landesregierung und       Landesanglerverband angebracht.Oder? 

     Und nun Du.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



grünspan schrieb:


> Stimmt, siehe Land Brandenburg und       Landesanglerverband       Brandenburg!!!
> Das mussten wir uns nicht einmal in Holland       abschauen. Schon       lange gängige Praxis.#h
> Bei deiner Euphorie und den Lobesbekundungen zu       den Erleichterungen       in Holland wäre ein dickes Lob in Richtung Brandenburg,       Landesregierung und       Landesanglerverband angebracht.Oder?



Wofür loben ? Dass es dort (noch) nicht verboten ist ?

Ist es eine Leistung, selbstverständliches nicht zu verbieten?

Oder kannst Du mir aufzeigen, welche bestehenden gesetzlichen Restriktionen in Brandenburg aufgehoben wurden?

Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn man Handlungen bejubelt, weil sie nicht stattgefunden haben?

Aber gut, es sei so.

Erklärt aber immer noch nicht, warum ein so liberaler Landesverband diese genau entgegengesetzt wirkende Fusion nicht nur duldet, sondern maßgeblich daran beteiligt ist, diese durchzusetzen. 

Und es erklärt schon dreimal nicht, warum ein so liberaler Landesverband sich nicht dafür einsetzt, dass diese liberale Einstellung auch in einem fusionierten Verband verbrieft und besiegelt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



> Bei deiner Euphorie und den Lobesbekundungen zu den Erleichterungen in Holland wäre ein dickes Lob in Richtung Brandenburg, Landesregierung und Landesanglerverband angebracht.Oder



Ganz klar:
NEIN!

Nach meinen Infos hat sich auch der Brandenburger Verband gegen von der Politik gewünschte Erleichterungen gewehrt - die Politik wollte da nämlich die vollständige Abschaffung der Prüfung, der DAV - Landesverband bestand auf die ehemalige "DDR-Regelung" mit "Raubfischschein".

Zudem waren es in Brandenburg wohl eher die Berufsfischer als die Anglerverbände, welche offensiv für Erleichterungen für Angler kämpften - weil die Fischer inzwischen viel Geld mit Angelkarten verdienen.

Und davon ab will ja der Brandenburger Landesverband dem VDSF beitreten - die vorgelegten Entwürfe zu Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag wurden ja hauptursächlich mit vom Brandenburger Landesverband verbrochen - und zwar ohne vorher die eigenen Vereine oder Angler zu informieren, zu fragen oder das abstimmen zu lassen.

Wenn aber mit vorliegender Satzung/Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf wie von Brandenburg gewünscht bzw. ja selber ausgearbeitet keine angelpolitischen Punkte festgeschrieben werden, gelten dann nach wie vor die VDSF-Richtlinien.

Und der VDSF hat ja z. B. mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgekaspert, was unter Wettfischen zu verstehen sei und dass bei Wettfischen den Vereinen/Verbänden die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen werden soll. Das war damals, um dem lästigen Konkurrenten DAV eine auszuwischen - und bei den Richtlinien betrifft das alle bisherigen DAV-Veranstaltungen und die meisten VDSF-Veranstaltungen...

Bei einem wie geplanten Übertritt in den VDSF gilt aber dies schlicht weiter, auch wenn das Kind dann einen andern Namen hat. 
Und das haben dann auch alle (dann ehemaligen) DAV-Landesverbände zu befolgen - auch Brandenburg..

Wir werden jedenfalls - sollte die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF so kommen - auf Grund dessen, dass das dann ja eine "Mehrheitsentscheidung" (wohl dann wieder mal einstimmig ;-)) war - gerne den Verbänden helfen, die eigenen schwarzen Schafe loszuwerden!!

Und bei solchen nach den eigenen Richtlinien nicht hinnehmbaren Veranstaltungen dann bei den jeweiligen Verbänden und Finanzämtern nachfragen, wie sie das sanktionieren wollen - vielleicht ändern sich dann ja mal auch die Mehrheiten, wenn plötzlich viele organisierte Angler direkt betroffen sind..

Und das ist eben der Unterschied:
In den Niederlanden gibt es einen vernünftigen und starken Dachverband - und in Deutschland ein peinliches und inkompetentes Gezerre um eine eh nicht vorhandene Einigkeit.

Statt zu postulieren, wenn man sich schon nicht in den Grundsätzen einig ist, dass man wenigstens gemeinsam gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpft, um die Entscheidung zu den einzelnen Vereinen/Bewirtschaftern und den Anglern zu delegieren - da wo sie hingehört..

Und auch wenn Du also hier Offtopic Brandenburg als Einzelbeispiel bringst, wirst sicher auch Du einsehen, dass noch so starke einzelne Landesverbände nichts nützen, wenn kein starker Bundesverband mit klaren angelpolitischen Vorstellungen da ist - Es sei denn, man ist eben (wie bei vielen Landesverbänden in DAV wie VDSF leider nicht) mal bereit, über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen..


----------



## grünspan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*

Hallo Ralle




> Wofür loben ? Dass es dort (noch) nicht       verboten ist ?


     Dafür loben, dass wir es erhalten haben!




> Ist es eine Leistung, selbstverständliches       nicht zu       verbieten?


     Nee, es ist aber ne Leistung, selbstverständliches erhalten       zu haben.
     Zeugt doch von Durchsetzungsvermögen!




> Oder kannst Du mir aufzeigen, welche       bestehenden       gesetzlichen Restriktionen in Brandenburg aufgehoben wurden?


     Klar ein deutschlandweit heute noch bestaunter       und gelobter Zustand       entstand mit dem Bürokratieabbaugesetz. 

Entgegen anderen       Bundesländern nicht       zeitlich beschränkt.
     Ist doch mit Sicherheit mehr, wie du oder ihr       in euren       Bundesländern erreicht hast. Oder?|kopfkrat


> Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn man       Handlungen bejubelt,       weil sie nicht stattgefunden haben?


     Ich bejuble es,weil bestimmte Handlungen nie       durchgedrückt wurden,gewollt waren und sind.
     Verzweifelt bist du, weil es euch (dir) nicht       gelungen ist,       auch nur annähernd Vergleichbares zu erreichen.
     Wenn offensichtlich wird, dass man vieles was       man selber       fordert oder umsetzen wollte gescheitert ist, aus welchen Gründen       auch immer,       ist es natürlich leichter jene zu kritisieren, die mehr für Angler       erreicht       haben.
     Leider sieht diese Argumentation nur billig aus.




> Aber gut, es sei so.


     Dito.
     Der Rest ist Offtopic. Ich habe klar Thomas       seine Aussagen       zitiert und klar im Kontext geantwortet.
     Du schweifst ab in Ermangelung von Argumenten,       rein auf       Thomas seine Aussagen und meine Antworten bezogen.
     Kann ich ja verstehen, wenn die Luft aus dem       Schlauch ist.

     Hallo Thomas




> Und auch wenn Du also hier Offtopic Brandenburg       als       Einzelbeispiel bringst


     Hoppla.
     Hast du deine eigene Themenüberschrift nicht       verstanden?|bigeyes
*Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*
     Ist der Landesanglerverband Brandenburg kein       Verband?
     Führte gemeinsame Lobbyarbeit nicht zu den       bestehenden       Möglichkeiten bei uns?
     Ganz sicher sogar!




> Nach meinen Infos hat sich auch der       Brandenburger Verband       gegen von der Politik gewünschte Erleichterungen gewehrt


    Dass deine Infos häufig keine tauglichen sind,       ist bekannt.

Er hatte punktuell andere Ansichten. Das       Grundanliegen wurde       befürwortet.




> Zudem waren es in Brandenburg wohl eher die       Berufsfischer       als die Anglerverbände, welche offensiv für Erleichterungen für       Angler kämpften       - weil die Fischer inzwischen viel Geld mit Angelkarten verdienen.


     Du bist einfach unterformiert. Ist ja auch       logisch.
     Berufsfischer sowie der Landesanglerverband       profitieren von       dieser Möglichkeit. Ganz bewusst und gewollt. Übrigens nicht nur       Angler und       Fischer.
     Wenn du die gesamten Zusammenhänge verstehen       würdest oder ansatzweise       wüsstest um, was es ging und geht, wären deine luftlosen Aussagen       (sind sie       leider) nicht so banal.
     Aber darum geht es hier nicht. 

*Du wirst       Offtopic.*
     Bitte die Messlatte gleich anlegen. Nicht nach       Gutdünken.
     Darum ging es.
*Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit       “+deinen angeführten       Aussagen.*
     Also, bitte bei deinen Aussagen bleiben.
Bin ich auch.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



> Dass deine Infos häufig keine tauglichen sind, ist bekannt.





> Du bist einfach unterformiert.


Meine Infos stammen von der Behörde und der Regieung.
Wenn Du meinst, die informieren falsch, kann ich dem sowenig widersprechen, wie wenn jemand meint, Verbände und Funktionäre würden falsch oder unvollständig informieren ..

Wir müssen uns halt an die halten, die auch informieren - das zumindest sind nicht die Verbände (egal ob Bund oder Land, DAV oder VDSF)..


----------



## grünspan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



> Meine Infos stammen von der Behörde und der Regieung.



Super.
Dann wirst Du uns ja diese Informationen hier anführen können!
Wird ja schriftlich vorliegen.
Oder etwa nicht?
Bitte nicht wieder abgleiten in Informantenschutz!
Damit ist es bei Dir nicht weit her, rein, auf hören und sagen begründet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



grünspan schrieb:


> Klar ein deutschlandweit heute noch bestaunter       und gelobter Zustand       entstand mit dem Bürokratieabbaugesetz.



Tolles Beispiel.

Das verhindert die Möglichkeit des Einspruchs gegen Behördenbescheide und verweist direkt auf den Klageweg, der von keiner Rechtschutzversicherung übernommen wird.

Richtungsweisend, nicht nur in der Angelpolitik. 
Blauäugiges bejubeln, wie in der Angelpolitik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



> Wird ja schriftlich vorliegen.


Leider nicht, waren Telefonate als es um das Monitoring bezüglich der Verstösse gegen Fischereirecht und Tierschutz nach Einführung des scheinfreien Friedfischangelns ging (müsste ich nochmal raussuchen, haben wir veröffentlicht) ..

Da Du ja augenscheinlich aber Brandenburger zu sein scheinst - und zudem im Verband aktiv bzw. nahe dran - kannst Du mir und den Anglern ja vielleicht folgende Fragen zum Verhalten des Brandenburger DAV-Verbandes konkret und direkt beantworten oder dazu Antworten einholen:

*1.:*
Warum hat die Führung des Brandenburger Landesverbandes ohne Information und Abstimmung/Beschluss im eigenen Verband sich nicht nur der Initiative "Pro DAFV" angeschlossen, sondern dazu noch ebenfalls ohne jeden Beschluss aktiv die jetzt vorliegenden Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag mit ausgearbeitet?

*2.:*
Warum will der Brandenburger Landesverband die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ohne Festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, obwohl dann nach Übernahme und Umbenennung die bisherigen VDSF-Richtlinien weiter gelten?

*3.:*
Warum hat die Landesverbandsführung ohne Information, Rücksprache oder Beschluss und gegen die eigene Satzung verlauten lassen, dass es keinen Sinn mehr mache im DAV zu bleiben, wenn die Übernahme in den VDSF nicht 2012, wie von M+M geplant, kommen würde?

*4.:*
Warum hält sich der Brandenburger Landesverband sowenig an das vom DAV-Präsidenten gegebene Versprechen wie dieser selber, dass es nur  eine gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe geben würde, OHNE Zeitdruck und nur MIT festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien und Ziele?

*5.:*
Ist es dem Brandenburger Landesverband nicht bekannt, dass mit einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF auf Basis der vom Brandenburger Verband (mit) erarbeiteten Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag nicht nur alle DAV-Grundsätze hinfällig sind, sondern schon rein rechtlich dann die bisherigen VDSF-Richtlinien gelten?

*6.:*
Warum entwirft der Brandenburger Landesverband einen Verschmelzungsvertrag mit, auf dessen Grundlage wiederum Peter Mohnert zum Präsidenten des neuen Verbandes gewählt werden könnte, statt wie sonst im DAV bevorzugt entweder eine neutrale Person (veschiedene Politiker sind da ja im Gespräch) oder zumindest dann eine Doppelspitze aus einem DAV und einem VDSF-Mann?



Ich würde mich über konkrete Antworten wirklich freuen, solltest Du da nahe genug dran sitzen - von den Verbänden (allen, das ist nicht nur auf Brandenburg bezogen) selber kommen ja dazu bisher nur Nebelkerzen wie z. B . von den DAV-Sachsen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231478 ......


----------



## grünspan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



> Leider nicht, waren Telefonate


     Dachte ich mir schon.|supergri
     Kann ja jeder dann auslegen und gebrauchen, wie       er es möchte!
     Belegbar also nichts?#c


     Da 





> Du ja augenscheinlich aber Brandenburger zu       sein scheinst


     Nicht nur augenscheinlich, ich bin es mit Leib       und Seele.#h




> und zudem im Verband aktiv bzw. nahe dran


     Sehe es so, ich beteilige mich nicht an       Spekulationen. 

Ist       eher dein Feld.




> Ich würde mich über konkrete Antworten wirklich       freuen.


Andere und ich schon lange!
     Bisher wurden Fragen damit verbundene       Antworten, ignoriert,       überlesen oder verschoben.
     Dann kann man natürlich wenig erwarten.
     Zu den Nebelkerzen.
     Liest man viele Behauptungen oder Aussagen von       Dir, könnte       man gehalten sein das Nebelkerzen dein ständiger Begleiter sind.

@Ralle



> Das verhindert die Möglichkeit des Einspruchs gegen Behördenbescheide  und verweist direkt auf den Klageweg, der von keiner  Rechtschutzversicherung übernommen wird.
> 
> Richtungsweisend, nicht nur in der Angelpolitik.


Änderungen bezüglich Renten-,Krankenversicherung, im Steuerrecht usw. auf Bundesebene stören mich auch.
Darum ging und geht es mir aber nicht.|kopfkrat
Es ging um Erleichterungen für Angler oder interessierte.
Das ist der angenehme Nebenaspekt. Oder nicht?
Aber Du kannst gerne dagegenhalten was in deinen Bundesland, anglerfreundlicher ist, oder was Du an Erleichterungen durchgesetzt hast.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



grünspan schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst gerne dagegenhalten was in deinen Bundesland, anglerfreundlicher ist, oder was Du an Erleichterungen durchgesetzt hast.



Es macht wohl wenig Sinn, es Dir wieder und wider zu erklären.

Wir befinden uns nicht in einem Wettstreit, welches das anglerfreundlichste Bundesland ist. Es geht auch nicht um Setzkescher, C&Roder sonstige Nebenkriegsschauplätze. Das sind nur Beispiele um die Problematik zu beschreiben.

Es geht schlicht und einfach darum, dass eine Fusion ohne eine erklärte und verbindliche angelpolitische Ausrichtung, ohne Absicherung des Bestehenden, ohne jedwede wirksame Kontrollinstanz unberechenbare Folgen haben kann und somit energisch abzulehnen und nach Möglichkeit zu verhindern ist. 

Lokalpatriotische Eitelkeiten sind im Bereich Fußball sicher besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



> Andere und ich schon lange!
> Bisher wurden Fragen damit verbundene Antworten, ignoriert, überlesen oder verschoben.
> Dann kann man natürlich wenig erwarten



Dann nur zu, hier ist der Platz für die Antworten, also nur her damit, falls Du nicht auch nur weiter vernebeln statt klare Fragen eindeutig beantworten willst:
*1.:*
Warum hat die Führung des Brandenburger Landesverbandes ohne Information und Abstimmung/Beschluss im eigenen Verband sich nicht nur der Initiative "Pro DAFV" angeschlossen, sondern dazu noch ebenfalls ohne jeden Beschluss aktiv die jetzt vorliegenden Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag mit ausgearbeitet?

*2.:*
Warum will der Brandenburger Landesverband die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ohne Festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, obwohl dann nach Übernahme und Umbenennung die bisherigen VDSF-Richtlinien weiter gelten?

*3.:*
Warum hat die Landesverbandsführung ohne Information, Rücksprache oder Beschluss und gegen die eigene Satzung verlauten lassen, dass es keinen Sinn mehr mache im DAV zu bleiben, wenn die Übernahme in den VDSF nicht 2012, wie von M+M geplant, kommen würde?

*4.:*
Warum hält sich der Brandenburger Landesverband sowenig an das vom DAV-Präsidenten gegebene Versprechen wie dieser selber, dass es nur  eine gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe geben würde, OHNE Zeitdruck und nur MIT festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien und Ziele?

*5.:*
Ist es dem Brandenburger Landesverband nicht bekannt, dass mit einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF auf Basis der vom Brandenburger Verband (mit) erarbeiteten Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag nicht nur alle DAV-Grundsätze hinfällig sind, sondern schon rein rechtlich dann die bisherigen VDSF-Richtlinien gelten?

*6.:*
Warum entwirft der Brandenburger Landesverband einen Verschmelzungsvertrag mit, auf dessen Grundlage wiederum Peter Mohnert zum Präsidenten des neuen Verbandes gewählt werden könnte, statt wie sonst im DAV bevorzugt entweder eine neutrale Person (veschiedene Politiker sind da ja im Gespräch) oder zumindest dann eine Doppelspitze aus einem DAV und einem VDSF-Mann?


----------



## grünspan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Hallo Thomas



> Dann nur zu, hier ist der Platz für die Antworten, also nur her damit,  falls Du nicht auch nur weiter vernebeln statt klare Fragen eindeutig  beantworten willst


Sprichst Du von Dir.
Du bist weder gewillt Antworten zu geben, erwartest aber diese?
Das ist einfach nur"dünn"!


----------



## grünspan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



> Es macht wohl wenig Sinn, es Dir wieder und       wider zu       erklären.


     Doch!
     Wenn es belegbar und der Wirklichkeit entspricht.|kopfkrat




> Wir befinden uns nicht in einem Wettstreit,       welches das       anglerfreundlichste Bundesland ist. Es geht auch nicht um       Setzkescher,       C&Roder sonstige Nebenkriegsschauplätze.



Schitt, dann haben es ja viele völlig falsch       verstanden!
     Es gibt also nicht das generelle Setzkescher-,       Nachtangel-,       Abknüppelgebot oder die Pflicht?|bigeyes




> Das sind nur Beispiele um die Problematik zu       beschreiben.




     Ehrlich und belegbar?




> Es geht schlicht und einfach darum, dass eine       Fusion ohne       eine erklärte und verbindliche angelpolitische Ausrichtung, ohne       Absicherung       des Bestehenden, ohne jedwede wirksame Kontrollinstanz       unberechenbare Folgen       haben kann und somit energisch abzulehnen und nach Möglichkeit zu       verhindern       ist.



Ach nun verstehe ich.
     Es geht Euch nur um das aufschrecken ohne       belegbaren       Hintergrund!
     Deshalb nutzt, Ihr, schlagkräftige Aussagen wie       Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Abknüppelgebot, Verlust des       Gewässerpools       usw.#d
     Jetzt kommt es völlig überzeugend rüber und       erleuchtet auch       den Letzten.|supergri
     Ich stelle jetzt bewusst eine hinterfo...ige       Frage.


*Verfolgt ihr eigennützige Ziele?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

In diesem Thread geht es immer noch nicht um mich oder um Ralle, es geht um den Brandenburger Verband - auch wenn Du hier wieder nur versuchst, den Thread díesbezüglich zu zerschiessen.

Ich bin auch kein Funktionär, der vorgibt Angler vertreten zu wollen.

Unsere Aufgabe als Medium ist es, Fragen zu stellen.

Ich mache das hier nochmal, um Dir die Chance zur Antwort zu geben.

Da Du nach eigenen Worten ja entweder Verbandsfunktionär oder nahe dran bist in Brandenburg

Da müsste es Dir ja eigentlich dann auch dran gelegen sein, Angler zu informieren, Bedenken zu zerstreuen...

Oder - und das ist bewusst provokativ - sind alle Brandenburger Funktionäre und nicht nur die Verbandsführung um Kopetzki und Weichenhan schon so nahe am VDSF und dessen undemokratischen und anglerfeindlichen Verhalten, dass man auf schlichte Fragen keine Antwort mehr geben will??

Ich hoffe es für die Brandenburger Angler nicht.

Daher nochmal die Bitte um Antwort:
*1.:*
Warum hat die Führung des Brandenburger Landesverbandes ohne Information und Abstimmung/Beschluss im eigenen Verband sich nicht nur der Initiative "Pro DAFV" angeschlossen, sondern dazu noch ebenfalls ohne jeden Beschluss aktiv die jetzt vorliegenden Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag mit ausgearbeitet?

*2.:*
Warum will der Brandenburger Landesverband die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ohne Festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, obwohl dann nach Übernahme und Umbenennung die bisherigen VDSF-Richtlinien weiter gelten?

*3.:*
Warum hat die Landesverbandsführung ohne Information, Rücksprache oder Beschluss und gegen die eigene Satzung verlauten lassen, dass es keinen Sinn mehr mache im DAV zu bleiben, wenn die Übernahme in den VDSF nicht 2012, wie von M+M geplant, kommen würde?

*4.:*
Warum hält sich der Brandenburger Landesverband sowenig an das vom DAV-Präsidenten gegebene Versprechen wie dieser selber, dass es nur  eine gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe geben würde, OHNE Zeitdruck und nur MIT festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien und Ziele?

*5.:*
Ist es dem Brandenburger Landesverband nicht bekannt, dass mit einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF auf Basis der vom Brandenburger Verband (mit) erarbeiteten Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag nicht nur alle DAV-Grundsätze hinfällig sind, sondern schon rein rechtlich dann die bisherigen VDSF-Richtlinien gelten?

*6.:*
Warum entwirft der Brandenburger Landesverband einen Verschmelzungsvertrag mit, auf dessen Grundlage wiederum Peter Mohnert zum Präsidenten des neuen Verbandes gewählt werden könnte, statt wie sonst im DAV bevorzugt entweder eine neutrale Person (veschiedene Politiker sind da ja im Gespräch) oder zumindest dann eine Doppelspitze aus einem DAV und einem VDSF-Mann?


PS:
Und wenn Du weiter versuchst in diesem Thread über uns zu diskutieren statt OnTopic zu bleiben, wirst Du auch mit Verwarnungen rechnen müssen.

Denn dafür gibts andere Threads


----------



## ivo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

grünspan, du scheinst einer derjenigen Vertreter im DAV zu sein, die gern die Augen vor der Geschichte verschließen. Insbesondere der des VDSF. Da befindest du dich dann allerdings in sehr guter Gesellschaft, denn auch Herr Markstein ist der Meinung das diese unerheblich ist.

Nun, einige sind nicht dieser Meinung. Den die Vergangenheit eines Verbandes, dessen Handlungen und Standpunkte sind ein Indikator für die Zukunft. Und wenn du dich nun etwas näher mit dem Verband VDSF beschäftigst dürftest du feststellen, dass dieser für allerlei Restriktionen steht. Nun frage ich dich, wie sollte es in einem Verband weitergehen, den der VDSF dominiert? Wird man die Zusammenarbeit u.a. mit der Foschung (Arlinghaus, usw) fortführen? Wird man weiter für einen leichten Zugang zum Angeln ohne viele Einschränkungen stehen? Nun die Vergangenheit und die Standpunkte des VDSF sprechen eine sehr deutliche und vor allem, eine andere Sprache! 

Es scheint, dass der LAVB bereit ist, diese zu akzeptierten. Für was auch immer. Auf lange Sicht dürfte es dem LAVB jedoch nicht gelingen sich gegen gewissen Verbote zu sperren. Und um das mal sehr deutlich zu sagen, der Bundesverband, kann mit der vom LAVB maßgeblich mitgetragenen Satzung sehr wohl Einfluss auf den LAVB nehmen. Es ist ihm damit ein leichtes Einfluss auf die Gewässerordnung des LAVB zu nehmen. Damit hat er maßgeblichen Einfluss auf das Angeln gewonnen. Wie bitte stellt sich der LAVB vor, dies auf lange Sicht zu verhindern? Den die jüngste Vergangenheit hat doch ganz klar gezeigt, dass VDSF-LV´s mitnichten unabhängig sind. Herr Mohnert hat doch versucht Einfluss auf Entscheidungen in Landesverbänden zu nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Und nochwas an die Brandenburger Angler selber:
Wer diese Fragen seinen Funktionären nicht stellt, ist auch nicht besser als diese selber..

Oder er will auch wie die Führung des Brandenburger DAV-Landesverbandes zu diesen Bedingungen ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze in den VDSF mit festschreiben dessen Richtlinien übertreten.


----------



## Koalabaer (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochwas an die Brandenburger Angler selber:
> Wer diese Fragen seinen Funktionären nicht stellt, ist auch nicht besser als diese selber..



Diese Fragen werden gestellt.Eventuell kippt da ja noch was,und alles bleibt beim alten.
Und dann?Hofft man auf einen Flächenbrand welcher vom kleinen gallischen Dorf,,Brandenburg''ausgeht. #c

Das Hauptproblem bleibt ein riesiger Misthaufen welcher sich über Jahrzehnte!angesammelt hat.
Aber nicht in Brandenburg Thomas.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



> Aber nicht in Brandenburg Thomas.


Diese Aussage würde ich etwas ändern und könnte dann bedenkenlos zustimmen:
Aber nicht *NUR *in Brandenburg.


----------



## flor61 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Hallo Mannschaft,

so wie es aussieht, ist es ja im Moment etwas ruhiger um das Thema DAFV geworden.

Ich habe heute als Vereinsvorsitzender eine Einladung vom LAVB zum "Tag des Vereinsvorsitzenden" bekommen. Dort soll die weitere Vorgehensweise in punkto Vereinigung besprochen werden.
Wer hat noch eine Einladung?, was steckt dahinter?, wie sollen wir uns verhalten?, ...
Sicher gibt es noch einige Fragen, die auch hier angesprochen werden sollten

Petri


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Tach Herr Kollege 

Wenn du die Zeit findest, würde ich dir wärmstens ans Herz legen, den Termin wahr zu nehmen.

Eberhard wird etwas zum Thema Fusion und evtl. auch zum Thema "pro DAFV" sagen.

Hör dir das an und stell Fragen, wenn die Gelegenheit dazu ist. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit vor einigen Tagen in kleiner Runde und hab von Eberhard einiges recht Interessantes zu hören bekommen.


----------



## ivo (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> hab von Eberhard einiges recht Interessantes zu hören bekommen.



Dürfte man das auch erfahren, evtl per PN?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Wird in Brandenburg wohl nicht anders sein wie bei anderen DAV-Landesverbänden:
Täuschen, tarnen, mauscheln um endlich zum VDSF übertreten zu können???

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234274
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231478

Da sich das die Mehrheit der Minderheit der im DAV organisierten Fischer aber gefallen lässt, wollen sie das auch so - sonst würden sie sich ja wehren..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Wenn er es für richtig hält, wird er das am 25. den Vereinsvorsitzenden auch erzählen.

Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich dazu nichts sagen werde - auch per PN oder Telefon nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Wie?
Ist doch ein demokratisch geführter Verband-  gehört da nicht offene Information und Diskussion dazu??

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die organisierten Brandenburger Fischer bestens informiert sind und alles genauso wollen:
Den Übertritt zum VDSF ohne festschreiben von angelpolitischen Grundsätzen des DAV und unter Beibehaltung der VDSF-Richtlinien..

Oder wollt ihr etwas behaupten, die DAV-Funktionäre würden nicht umfassend informieren?

Wer nicht informiert ist als organisierter DAV-Fischer, ist eben selber schuld....


----------



## flor61 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Ich hänge mal die Einladung als jpg hier ran. Mich verwundert schon allein der Inhalt; informiert und so.
Was soll da schon kommen?!

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Wa wohl?
Das


> Den Übertritt zum VDSF ohne festschreiben von angelpolitischen Grundsätzen des DAV und unter Beibehaltung der VDSF-Richtlinien..


wird man schönreden und sich absegnen lassen von den Vereinsvorsitzenden..


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Ja Thomas, wie Du sprichst. Ich werde hinfahren, mir die Sache wie bei so einer großen AMWAY-Veranstaltung anhören, jubeln, im Takt klatschen und zu allem Ja und Amen sagen.
Da gibt es nur ein Problem, ich bin Atheist, soll heißen, ich kann das mit dem Nachbeten nicht. Ich habe gehofft, hier auf Leute zu treffen, die dort auch anwesend sein werden, um mich mit denen besprechen zu können.
Leider wird ja dieser thread nicht gefunden, da er ja vom C&R-thread ständig überschrieben wird. Ist ja auch im Moment ein unheimlich wichtiges Winterthema.

Petri

PS: Es gab Zeiten, da hat hier richtig die Luft gebrannt, aber jetzt, wo es ernst wird und Taten notwendig sind, scheint das Interesse verblasst zu sein. Schade


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ja Thomas, wie Du sprichst. Ich werde hinfahren, mir die Sache wie bei so einer großen AMWAY-Veranstaltung anhören, jubeln, im Takt klatschen und zu allem Ja und Amen sagen.
> Da gibt es nur ein Problem, ich bin Atheist, soll heißen, ich kann das mit dem Nachbeten nicht. Ich habe gehofft, hier auf Leute zu treffen, die dort auch anwesend sein werden, um mich mit denen besprechen zu können.
> Leider wird ja dieser thread nicht gefunden, da er ja vom C&R-thread ständig überschrieben wird. Ist ja auch im Moment ein unheimlich wichtiges Winterthema.
> 
> ...




Ich halte den Titel dieses Threads sowieso nicht für angemessen.

Da machen wir mal was neues.

Moment.


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich halte den Titel dieses Threads sowieso nicht für angemessen.
> 
> Da machen wir mal was neues.
> 
> Moment.



Das ist doch mal eine Maßnahme, Danke und

Petri


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



flor61 schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> PS: Es gab Zeiten, da hat hier richtig die Luft gebrannt, aber jetzt, wo es ernst wird und Taten notwendig sind, scheint das Interesse verblasst zu sein. Schade


 


Moin

Vergeß bitte nicht zu sagen das als die Luft gebrannt hat,hier fast alle die gewarnt haben,als Spinner...............etc.betitelt wurden.

Die Handvoll die damals mitte der 80er dabei gewesen ist,hat hier *seit Jahren* gewarnt was passieren wird,was kam = alles Lügen man übertreibt.........




Dazu mein lieblings Satz:

*Die Geister die ich rief.*



Ps: Irgendwann verliert man die Lust gegen Wände zu reden,so muß der/die jenigen auch einsehen das der Spinner....irgendwann die Schn....voll hat,und sich sagt dann glaub was du willst und mach deine erfahrungen.Komm aber später nicht wieder und sag mir ich hätte recht gehabt.

Harte Worte,aber auf dem Standpunkt stehen mittlerweile viele. 


#h


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Vergeß bitte nicht zu sagen das als die Luft gebrannt hat,hier fast alle die gewarnt haben,als Spinner...............etc.betitelt wurden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Brennholzverleiher,

ich gebe Dir recht.
Aber ich glaube, wir alle verfallen da immer wieder in so ein blödes "Du wirst schon sehen was du davon hast"-Muster.
Obwohl wir wissen, sei es bei den Kindern, bei Freunden oder im Job, wie die ganze Sache endet, handeln wir immer wieder nach dem gleichen Muster. Und wer psychologisch geschult ist, nutzt das natürlich für seine Interessen aus, in dem Fall gegen uns.
Nun ist nur die Frage, was ist zu zun und was lohnt sich zu tun.

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

So, gemacht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235205


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Danke Ralle, für den neuen thread, dessen Name jetzt natürlich besser passt.
Will nur hoffen, daß das Interesse in der brandenburger Angelschaft hiermit neu entfacht wird, und wenn man sich nur einen groben Überblick verschafft, um was es eigentlich geht.
Denn ich glaube, daß bei der "hervorragenden" Infopolitik alle wissen, worum es geht und wie der Stand ist, oder nicht?

Petri


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Ich frag mal anders,selbst wenn du und 8-...... andere Vorstände einwende haben/sich dagegen stellen....
Wie hoch ist die Chance das man diese paar "Aufmucker" für ernst nimmt.

Wir im Westen werden seit mitte der 80er Diktiert wir haben uns zu fügen so wie die da oben wollen,bis jetzt haben sie alles durchgesetzt egal wie wo warum,egal ob es gegenwind....gab oder oder.

Und wie Thomas Ralle Ich.......hier schon tausendmal erwähnt haben,wird sich das jetzt nicht ändern.

Auch damals gab es wiederstand,und was haben wir damals erreicht = Nix.

Und genauso wird es jetzt ablaufen weil sich 90% sagen,ach das wird schon nicht so schlim,wink durch das Ding.

Hier gab es etliche anläufe von Vereinen Vorständen.....,und was kam nach nen paar Wochen bei raus,richtig alle haben sich trotzdem gefügt oder wurden Weichgespüllt bis sie wieder Amen sagen konnten.


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich frag mal anders,selbst wenn du und 8-...... andere Vorstände einwende haben/sich dagegen stellen....
> Wie hoch ist die Chance das man diese paar "Aufmucker" für ernst nimmt.
> 
> Wir im Westen werden seit mitte der 80er Diktiert wir haben uns zu fügen so wie die da oben wollen,bis jetzt haben sie alles durchgesetzt egal wie wo warum,egal ob es gegenwind....gab oder oder.
> ...




Wahrscheinlich. Doch im Gegensatz zu den 80ern gibt es jetzt Internet. Und wir werden selbstverständlich berichten.


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Glaubst du daran,das sich was ändert in form von = Es gibt keine Übernahme???

Nachdem was ich alles mitgekriegt habe,was hier abging und anderswo wird uns das aufgedrückt und fertig.

Das Internet hilft zwar zu Info.aber was nützt das wenn 90% sagen past schon,bezw.sich nicht drum kümmern weil sie ja nur Angeln wollen.


#h


----------

